# Vicki Butler-Henderson



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

30 years old
Single

A blessing from god and a car fanatics perfect partner?

Discuss....... Â 

*Not necessarily my personal opinion


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Possibly the worst photo of her I've ever seen.

But yes - [smiley=gorgeous.gif] & [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Worse than this one


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Yeah cos she's trying to look fit in the first - which is a shame as she's one of those girls who looks nicer when shes not trying.

Dave


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

unlucky chaps i get to see her quite often as she only lives 5 mins away ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Kev....how do you know she is single ?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

V B-H is a complete DOG, a cross bred mutt that has lost one eye, has only three legs and has never been house-trained. Absolutely NOT fit to be a member of the human race. If she lived close to me I think I would run her over and save humanity. The thought that she might breed one day sends a shiver down my spine.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> V B-H is a complete DOG, a cross bred mutt that has lost one eye, has only three legs and has never been house-trained. Absolutely NOT fit to be a member of the human race. If she lived close to me I think I would run her over and save humanity. The thought that she might breed one day sends a shiver down my spine.


 ;D ;D ;D Bit harsh but I agree with your view that she's a minger. Every time I see her on TV, she looks like she could do with a decent scrub with soap and water.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I wouldn't..............

unless...........

.........I was pished. ;D


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Attractive in an unattractive sort of way ???
I would, but at my age [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]thats not surprising. 
And Kev she's the right age to get you a cheap insurance quote, as main driver of course.
Plus you would be her toy boy 
VBH just got better for you ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

VBH, yes please ;D [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

depends on how good she is at blow jobs.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Marks out of Two.... 

I'd give her One. ;D For sure.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If we are talking about motoring 'fit' ladies.....I'd just like to say.....

Suzi Perry 









[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep, that's more like it.


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Suzie gets my vote - shaggin VBH would defininitely get me first prize my local monthly "pork an old trotter" nite......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I don't find VBH that attractive, but I wouldn't kick her out of bed....

http://www.vb-h.net/


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'll take your munter pic and raise you...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'll fold Â ;D 

no on second thoughts I'll raise you a fit bird!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

VBH four pinter Suzi one pinter. Never could take my drink.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I wouldn't say no to either of them but the bird above i'd sort out first ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

First ? What about the same time? You know it makes sense.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> First ? Â What about the same time? You know it makes sense.


Good point.........didn't think of that ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I had track lessons from her brother and met her a couple of times at Silverstone. She's very nice and has been on arse-reduction exercises.

A future candidate for "I'm a Celebrety.............


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

she's lovely ... [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

VBH i mean


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

VBH - sorry, minger......

Suzi Perry - [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damian

PS I'm sure she'd talk highly of me 'an all!! Â


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

and to further this extremely intellectual debate about female car presenters...

Kate Humble.....




























and what the hell.........??










The last one has no significant bearings, but its nice to see him out and about...... ;D ;D

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> and to further this extremely intellectual debate about female car presenters...
> 
> Kate Humble.....
> 
> ...


Bash, are you bidding for a Denon 3800 DVD playeron ebay? Â Only I've taken a shine to it my self since my current 2800 doesn't support DVD A and SACD. 

PS Kate Humble has a very very silly face. :-/


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> Bash, are you bidding for a Denon 3800 DVD playeron ebay? Only I've taken a shine to it my self since my current 2800 doesn't support DVD A and SACD


er......well spotted that man! Probably will not meet reserve - it's the doggys bits - highly recommended (trust me , I take my film watching very very seriously!! ;D   ;D)

My max bid is Â£550 ;D feel free to beat it ;D ;D ;D

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> PS Kate Humble has a very very silly face.


I know - just fueling the debate. But even with a silly face is she better looking than VBH?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS doesn't VBH sound like a sexually transmitted gonad rash? I should know......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> er......well spotted that man! Probably will not meet reserve - it's the doggys bits - highly recommended (trust me , I take my film watching very very seriously!! ;D   ;D)
> 
> My max bid is Â£550 Â ;D feel free to beat it Â ;D ;D ;D
> 
> ...


Bash,

There are some firmware problems with early versions of this DVD player - lock ups, hanging etc. Â

Check out http://www.audioreview.com/DVD,Players/Denon,DVD-3800/PRD_130289_1587crx.aspx#reviews one person is saying only but a post dec 02 manufactured model.

Denon are only supporting units bought through official channels.

Buyer beware etc. Â Also it does play SACD. Â I have a 2800 though, and it is a super machine.
gary


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

I did send a mail to the seller - the whole as New/boxed thing is a crock - it's with only a 90 day warrenty so it is an older version, so I'm going to get one from Hifi Junkies instead - they are superb.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh my! What are you lot on? ;D. For god sake control your hormones guys


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

are you refering to us getting moist over electrical goodies?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

BTW - moisture and electricity do not go together.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Damn I must remember that when using the non battery electric vibrator ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Damn I must remember that when using the non battery electric vibrator Â ;D


Abi........would you care to enlighten us all :


----------

